# Another Moving Diary



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello All,

After reading Lisa's very helpful diary thread and seeing a few people asking for more future ex-pats to follow suit I thought I'd give it ago 

We are a family with 2 young children and only have 8wks till our big move from Scotland to Pafos! Most of the arrangements have been made, as we were over for our visit last month and have the school and our new rental property all set up.
Our house is on the market and hopefully soon be sold.
Our shipment Company is due to come pack all our belongings at the end of the month. Oh the thought! 
The dog is almost set to go, she had her rabbies jab last week & now have her passport, hopefully her flight will be booked this week so we can go ahead and book ours.
I have informed Sky & Talk Talk of cancellation for the end of this month and thankfully had no problems with them.
In the process of trying to find & set up car insurance for when we get there. 
Kids new school uniforms all ordered  they are so excited about starting thier new school, which does make things a lot easier.

Well can't think of much else to tell you at this moment, so till next time.

Kelly x


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Uk-Scots said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After reading Lisa's very helpful diary thread and seeing a few people asking for more future ex-pats to follow suit I thought I'd give it ago
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

Good luck with the move! 
We are moving from Scotland too...does it ever stop raining....hopefully before too long. Will be out to look around etc., in a couple of weeks.
Could I ask which removals company you used?

Will follow your diary with interest!

Sheila


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

pearsews said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> Good luck with the move!
> We are moving from Scotland too...does it ever stop raining....hopefully before too long. Will be out to look around etc., in a couple of weeks.
> ...


 Thank you Sheila, yes don't think it will ever stop, some summer so far!
We are using Anglo Pacific, they have been very professional so far and always happy to answer any queries.
When are you planning to move over?

Kelly


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Uk-Scots said:


> Thank you Sheila, yes don't think it will ever stop, some summer so far!
> We are using Anglo Pacific, they have been very professional so far and always happy to answer any queries.
> When are you planning to move over?
> 
> Kelly


Thanks Kelly, we hope to be over once the house is sold, sooner rather than later if the farmer buys it back from us! 
Just so much to organise, thankful for people on this site for all the useful information.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

I hope your property sells soon Sheila. The list of things to do never seems to end.

Tried to get a few more things done over past few days. Have Informed our car insurance of cancellation with no problems. But tried to give notice to cancel our Tv licence but was told to call nearer the time! 
Called Vodafone to see if we could transfer our Uk contracts over to Cyta-Vodafone but not possible.We either have to pay the get out clause or keep the contract till the end of its term. But on the other hand we did find out some useful information though. When we call to give our 30days notice we are to ask for a "Parc Code" which we can then take to Cyta and have our existing numbers transferred to our new Cyta contract. This has to be within the 30 days though while the number is still active.
Have sent a copy of the dogs passport to her travel company and will hopefully get her flight details soon, so we can go ahead and book ours.
Been trying to fill out the tedious marine insurance proposal form, but unsure wether to take this or not? How often do you hear of cargo ships sinking! It is very expensive extra as it is 3% of the value plus vat so could possibly be another few thousand pounds on top! Having to have a good think about it and speak to our shipment company.

And that's about it for now  Hope everyone is well.

Kelly x


----------



## triggerhappykev (Jun 30, 2012)

Not many sink, but I've seen plenty of situations of containers falling off, rough seas, pitch and roll and top heavy centre of gravity. But these are more pertinent to larger ocean crossings, and more stacked up vessels. I think they've made ISO foot locks much more secure now too


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Think wil see if we can just insure the expensive things like the car & electicals, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> I hope your property sells soon Sheila. The list of things to do never seems to end.
> 
> Tried to get a few more things done over past few days. Have Informed our car insurance of cancellation with no problems. But tried to give notice to cancel our Tv licence but was told to call nearer the time!
> Called Vodafone to see if we could transfer our Uk contracts over to Cyta-Vodafone but not possible.We either have to pay the get out clause or keep the contract till the end of its term. But on the other hand we did find out some useful information though. When we call to give our 30days notice we are to ask for a "Parc Code" which we can then take to Cyta and have our existing numbers transferred to our new Cyta contract. This has to be within the 30 days though while the number is still active.
> ...


Hi!

Just a question. You mean you should be able to keep your UK vodafone numbers when you come to Cyprus??

I just cant believe it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just a question. You mean you should be able to keep your UK vodafone numbers when you come to Cyprus??
> 
> I just cant believe it


I can't imagine how that would work either


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah that's what we were told, but yes thinking about it not sure how it would work? Soon find out what she meant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

You must have missunderstood. Its not possible to transfer between countries.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> You must have missunderstood. Its not possible to transfer between countries.


Thanks, well another thing learned I suppose 
But was definelty what she said and she knew it was Cyprus too, so she must be missunderstood.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> Thanks, well another thing learned I suppose
> But was definelty what she said and she knew it was Cyprus too, so she must be missunderstood.


Hope you report what she really ment, would be interesting to know


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Probably wont be calling back till Sometime in August now, but will ask about this again and let you know


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

triggerhappykev said:


> Not many sink, but I've seen plenty of situations of containers falling off, rough seas, pitch and roll and top heavy centre of gravity. But these are more pertinent to larger ocean crossings, and more stacked up vessels. I think they've made ISO foot locks much more secure now too


 Hi there!

Just as an addition to this, when my parents had their stuff shipped back to the UK from Cyprus, many moons ago, there stuff got wet and quite a lot destroyed because of it, so it may be an unlucky occurrence, but best to be safe by having your more precious stuff covered, I'd say. At least most photos and docs are stored digitally now, and maybe online or at least backed up on a removable storage device that's transported by you yourselves, but back then, they lost most of that sort of stuff except passports, birth and marriage certificates. 

Good luck with the move. We're in the initial stages of planning ours now.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Purplecat said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Just as an addition to this, when my parents had their stuff shipped back to the UK from Cyprus, many moons ago, there stuff got wet and quite a lot destroyed because of it, so it may be an unlucky occurrence, but best to be safe by having your more precious stuff covered, I'd say. At least most photos and docs are stored digitally now, and maybe online or at least backed up on a removable storage device that's transported by you yourselves, but back then, they lost most of that sort of stuff except passports, birth and marriage certificates.
> 
> Good luck with the move. We're in the initial stages of planning ours now.


Purplecat is right, you should make sure any irreplacable documents and pictures etc are backed up in some way, maybe an external hard drive which you keep with you.
There is nothing more heartbreaking than losing all your family photos, memories etc which cannot be replaced.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you. Think that's what we are going to do just to be on the safe side. 
Best of luck with your planning, when you moving?


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> Thank you. Think that's what we are going to do just to be on the safe side.
> Best of luck with your planning, when you moving?


Well we're torn between next Summer and waiting until 6 months later. My daughter is only 8 so we will have to do it in the school holidays. But as we'll be renting for a while, I remember reading on this forum that it's better to look at rental properties in the Winter so you can see if there are any leaks or other Winter problems. We're coming out for a week in August to have a look around and talk to people and will make a definite decision then.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

It's always hard to know when the time is right. Wish you all the best on your visit and hope it helps you with all your decisions


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> It's always hard to know when the time is right. Wish you all the best on your visit and hope it helps you with all your decisions


Thanks and you too. We're excited already!


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Good Morning All x

Now down to 7wks to go and only 3 wks to the packers arriving. Been in contact with the shipment company and we have all decided to bring the container to us, which is a win win situation all round as for us we do not have to try deliver the car with an empty fuel tank and we also get to see the container being sealed, also less chance of anything getting lost. Also makes it a lot easier for the packers to load up here. Decided to take out our own Marine Transit Insurance through another company, who have been very helpful so far and are at quarter the price. Makes me feel better knowing everything is insured, one less thing to worry about.
Had a lot of interest in the house so hopefully a buyer will come along soon. Still awaiting the flight details for the dog, which hopefully comes soon.
So now at a little stand still for the next 2wks until I can start getting ready for the packers, which will be where the fun starts!

Hope everyone is well x

Kelly x


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Purplecat is right, you should make sure any irreplacable documents and pictures etc are backed up in some way, maybe an external hard drive which you keep with you.
> There is nothing more heartbreaking than losing all your family photos, memories etc which cannot be replaced.


Veronica how apt that you took the words out of my mouth, some friends just used a local company for an overseas move and they had so many items broken smashed damaged and more !!! ( cant say any more as I believe there is a police / court case and investigation taking place as we speak ) so the importance of your really personal and important things being kept safe is paramount for sure


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Kelly and Shiela, good to see some fellow scots on here, myself and my wife Yana will be moving across to the paphos area next month so i too will follow your diaries with interest and if i find any useful information or vice versa then we can share with each other, meanwhile good luck to both of you on the move 

PETER


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Peter,

I think due to our so called summer of never ending rain, it's no wonder why we and our fellow scots are moving to Cyprus! 
Looks like we are moving over about the same time, we only have 6wks to go. Where in Scotland are you?

Kelly


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I think due to our so called summer of never ending rain, it's no wonder why we and our fellow scots are moving to Cyprus!
> Looks like we are moving over about the same time, we only have 6wks to go. Where in Scotland are you?
> ...


yeah i couldn't agree more with that especially with the last month or so, I live in Glasgow just now, born and bred here and my wife Yana is from Belarus but I think the the time has definitely come to seek pastures new, you only live once eh 

Peter


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Very true, yes we only live once so why not give it a shot  We are in Fife and can't wait for the move.
Best of luck to you both and hope it all works it for you.

Kelly


----------



## peterandyana (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Kelly, good luck to you too and lets keep in touch through here, as you never know when help or advice can come in handy for either of us


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Very good news, after only 6wks of our house been on the market, it is now Under Offer and in the process of concluding the missives!!! Couldnt have come a Better time, just before everything is due to be packed up.
It's been a busy week! Spent all weekend preparing for the packers arriving yesterday. Boy can they pack lol, everything packed in a day and a half and put into the container, tied in then putting the car in which was very eventful!!! It was a very strange feeling seeing the container driving away today then walking back into an empty house, full of mixed emotions at the moment. Can't believe it is all really happening now. It as come round so quickly. So now staying between both parents houses.
Also the dog now has her flight in place, our flights are booked and airport hotel booked. Bring on the 29th August to begin the next exciting chapter of our lives 

Kelly x


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Uk-Scots said:


> Very good news, after only 6wks of our house been on the market, it is now Under Offer and in the process of concluding the missives!!! Couldnt have come a Better time, just before everything is due to be packed up.
> It's been a busy week! Spent all weekend preparing for the packers arriving yesterday. Boy can they pack lol, everything packed in a day and a half and put into the container, tied in then putting the car in which was very eventful!!! It was a very strange feeling seeing the container driving away today then walking back into an empty house, full of mixed emotions at the moment. Can't believe it is all really happening now. It as come round so quickly. So now staying between both parents houses.
> Also the dog now has her flight in place, our flights are booked and airport hotel booked. Bring on the 29th August to begin the next exciting chapter of our lives
> 
> Kelly x


The very best of luck for your new life!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Uk-Scots said:


> Very good news, after only 6wks of our house been on the market, it is now Under Offer and in the process of concluding the missives!!! Couldnt have come a Better time, just before everything is due to be packed up.
> It's been a busy week! Spent all weekend preparing for the packers arriving yesterday. Boy can they pack lol, everything packed in a day and a half and put into the container, tied in then putting the car in which was very eventful!!! It was a very strange feeling seeing the container driving away today then walking back into an empty house, full of mixed emotions at the moment. Can't believe it is all really happening now. It as come round so quickly. So now staying between both parents houses.
> Also the dog now has her flight in place, our flights are booked and airport hotel booked. Bring on the 29th August to begin the next exciting chapter of our lives
> 
> Kelly x


It's quite a strange feeling watching your wordly goods being driven off and thinking the next time you see them will be 'on the other side'. 

I hope it all turns out as planned.


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Best of luck for your move, It must be a very exciting time... I will watch your thread with interest as we are hoping to do the same move in the next year/2  

Take care


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> ...
> Kids new school uniforms all ordered  they are so excited about starting thier new school, which does make things a lot easier.
> ....
> Kelly x


Where and how did you order the uniforms???? I can't find again the nameof the shop!!?!

Are u sure it's gonna fit, or did you give them the measurements to do them right?

Did your kids do the assement exam??? We were told like this: "Confirmation of the girl’s acceptance can only be given when they have had their assessments/exams."
So ofc I wont order anything until I know they have a spot :S

That is a bit frustrating not to know for sure they have an English school to attend to when we arrive in late September! :frusty:
Hope for the best.
/Pia


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, 

Sorry I think our children are going to a different school from your girls as they did not have to do any assessments/exams. I get the feeling yours will be attending ISOP??? Our children will be attending the TLC.


Best wishes 

Kelly


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

Uk-Scots said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I think our children are going to a different school from your girls as they did not have to do any assessments/exams. I get the feeling yours will be attending ISOP??? Our children will be attending the TLC.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, sorry for the mistake... Your post came up when I googled "ISOP buy uniform"
TLC ? It's in Peyia! As I have English as second language I found it difficult to figure out if they did had the "go-sign" from the ministry as a legal school - or just have plans about it!
Do you by any chance know of more English speaking schools near Paphos.
I've heard of one near of Emba but can't find out 
I can understand that a lot of schools are closing because they can't fulfill the requirements of the ministry!

/Pia


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

peterandyana said:


> Hi Kelly and Shiela, good to see some fellow scots on here, myself and my wife Yana will be moving across to the paphos area next month so i too will follow your diaries with interest and if i find any useful information or vice versa then we can share with each other, meanwhile good luck to both of you on the move
> 
> PETER


Hi Peter, thanks for the good wishes! Finally had some nice weather here in Moray, and sorted the garden out, just one room to decorate then put the house on the market! Hoping for a quick sale as we have seen a property we really liked when we were over a couple of weeks ago. 

Sheila


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Maricha said:


> Ahhh, sorry for the mistake... Your post came up when I googled "ISOP buy uniform"
> TLC ? It's in Peyia! As I have English as second language I found it difficult to figure out if they did had the "go-sign" from the ministry as a legal school - or just have plans about it!
> Do you by any chance know of more English speaking schools near Paphos.
> I've heard of one near of Emba but can't find out
> ...


As far as I am aware TLC had all the go ahead and all up to date. The only other school I can think of is the American Academy school. There is also another new learning institute in Coral Bay. 

Sorry I can't be of any more help, but I am sure if you ask around someone may able to help you. Also look through many of the previous threads on the school subject and you should be able to find out what you are looking for.

Best of Luck 

Kelly


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Well only 2wks left to go now!!! Eeeekkkk 

Very exciting, but also very mixed emotions of happy & sad. Now at the stage of just wanting to get there, fed up of living out of a suitcase. So looking forward to my own bed but in our new home, the simple things.
But everything is done and almost good to go, just to finish concluding the Missives and that's it!!!!

Can't believe how quick it has all come round, a little scary.

Sheila best of luck with your house going on the market and hope it all goes smoothly for you x

Kelly x


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Uk-Scots said:


> Well only 2wks left to go now!!! Eeeekkkk
> 
> Very exciting, but also very mixed emotions of happy & sad. Now at the stage of just wanting to get there, fed up of living out of a suitcase. So looking forward to my own bed but in our new home, the simple things.
> But everything is done and almost good to go, just to finish concluding the Missives and that's it!!!!
> ...


Hi Kelly, 
Two weeks will fly by and you will soon be there, so very best wishes on the move and your new life in Cyprus x

Sheila x :clap2:


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you very much Sheila x


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello All,

My apologies for dropping of the scale for a while there, we have been here 6wks now and finally got our internet 
Well where shall I start??
We checked the dog in 4hrs before our flight and was very straight forward. We arrived in Paphos on Wed 29th August and as the dog was on the same flight It was just a matter of waiting on the handlers bringing her through which was very quick, we actually got her before our baggage came out. We then took her over to customs signed a few pieces of paper and paid €27 and that was it, they wheeled her outside where I was eventually able to realise her from her crate, which they happily took away to dispose of it for us.
We stayed in an apartment for the first night then headed for our villa the next day as we thought we would have our things maybe in about 5 days time and we were prepared with blow up beds and the likes. Our container arrived on the Sat 1st September, so we thought fab we will be able to release it on the monday, retrieve the car then our goods will then be delivered the following day! In theory this is the way it should have happened but was no where near it. Called the moving agent on the Monday to see what was happening and was told our container hadn't been released yet, this went on for the rest of that week. The following Monday (1wk after arrival) we were finally told it was the shipping line who were not willing to release it as they didn't have all the paper work, again this went on for another few days. Then we found out on the Friday it was actually the T2L that was missing and the shipment company in the UK had not even generated it!!!!! So on the Monday (2wks after arrival) we were told the paper work had all been sorted out and couriered out and should be there the next day, but no it took another week!! To cut it down a little shorted We eventually go the paper work and the container released but took it sat in Limassol Port for 3wks!!! We went to the Customs at the port to release the car and the rest of our goods, which all went smoothly. The container was then taken to the moving company's premises where we collected the car which was in good order. Our goods were delivered and unpacker by the movers the next day, and to my surprise nothing was broken!! 
But we are all settled happily now, kids loving their new school and have settled in brilliantly.

So we have been here 6wks now and loving it. Living the dream!!!

Kelly x


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Uk-Scots said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My apologies for dropping of the scale for a while there, we have been here 6wks now and finally got our internet
> Well where shall I start??
> ...



Welcome back! 

Had wondered what had happened, as you were missing for quite a while. So pleased everything went well and you are enjoying your new life over there in Cyprus! 

Our house went on the market yesterday, so hope we manage to get it sold quickly and make the move.

All best wishes

Sheila


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Sheila, my fingers are crossed for you, hopefully it will sell soon x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well it wasn't exactly plain sailing for you by the sound of it but at least you are now settled in and enjoying life here:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

What a nightmare!

So glad it all turned out ok.

Enjoy the dream.


----------



## Uk-Scots (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Ladies x


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

pearsews said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Had wondered what had happened, as you were missing for quite a while. So pleased everything went well and you are enjoying your new life over there in Cyprus!
> 
> ...


OOPS... meant to write so pleased everything * eventually *went well......considering the hassle with your container...


----------

